# Egg / embyo quality



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

Not sure which is the correct area to post in, but seeing as I have just had my first IVF cycle end in a sad BFN, I thought maybe someone here may be able to help?

With our first cycle, we had 12 eggs that fertilised, but then all but 2 fragmented or didn't develop well at all.  The 2 that were put back in were very low quality. When we first started trying to conceive, I had 2 mcs, so now beginning to wonder if all along, our problem has been that the embryos just can't develop.  Earlier on they got to 6 / 7 weeks, but now I'm older maybe cells can't even split beyond 4 /5  and just fragment.

Been researching if there is anyway I can get better quality eggs, as think that may be our problem.  Either that, or that my eggs and DP's swimmers just don't get on, seeing as the cells didn't split very well.  Anyone else got any advise on this, or had a similar experience?  Did think that at the end of the day, a woman is born with all her eggs so maybe there's not much can be done about it


----------

